# Coupons/Deal Sites in Spain



## tiger015 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have a question regarding shopping cultre in Spain and I am sorry for my ignorance about it.

I want to know how prevelant (or lack there of) is the use of coupons to buy grocery and house hold products in retail stores in Spain. Being lived n US and Canada for last several last years, here it is a part of culture and often it is said that retail is for ignorant. Similarly it is very common to look for the best deals using sites like slickdeals.com and redflagdeals.com. 
Are there similar sites for Spain? Do companies send coupons in newspapers and flyers to promote sales? If yes, what are the ways to look for these deals?

Or is it unlike in North America, i.e. all products are already very reasonably priced?

Thanks.


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi
Yes they do have coupons here, they can be a pain when u are behind them as they wait till all there shopping has gone through and then they hand over a handfull of coupons and the girl on the till has to scan everyone to see if it matches with what they have bought which can take a long time.they also have points cards similar to tescos


----------



## tiger015 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi. Muchos Gracias!

Can you please tell me where to look for coupons in Spain? I will be moving with my family very soon to Madrid and would be grateful if you could tell me more. Do they come in newspapers or are there some websites to get them? Thanks.


----------



## Gunpowderboy (Jan 6, 2011)

I too would be very interrested in finding out if there are any sites like


----------



## Gunpowderboy (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry of my post was interpreted as an ad for the two sites mentioned. That was not my intention. What I would like to know is if there are sites in Spain that do 24 hour deals for products at very good prices.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Gunpowderboy said:


> Sorry of my post was interpreted as an ad for the two sites mentioned. That was not my intention. What I would like to know is if there are sites in Spain that do 24 hour deals for products at very good prices.


Local newspapers have occasional coupons as do some products and leaflets in supermarkets. 


Jo xxx


----------

